# List of compatible lens for the Nikon D40/D40x/D60



## Craddosk

Noticed this on another forum, and thought it would be very useful over here. This is a list of lenses that will autofocus with the Nikon D40/D40x/D60.

The big thing missing from this is the MSRP pricing, but that changes per country.

Maybe this should be a sticky?

List of current fully compatible AF-Lenses for the D40/D40X/D60:

Nikkor:

AF-S DX 12-24mm f/4.0G ED-IF

AF-S 14-24 mm f/2,8G ED New

AF-S 17-35mm f/2.8D ED-IF

AF-S DX 17-55mm f/2.8G ED-IF

AF-S DX 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G

AF-S VR DX 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G New

AF-S DX 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G ED-IF

AF-S DX 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 ED-IF

AF-S VR DX 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED

AF-S 24-70 mm f/2,8G ED New

AF-S 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED

AF-S VR 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6G ED-IF

AF-S 28-70mm f/2.8D IF-ED

AF-S DX 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED

AF-S VR 55200mm f/45.6G IF-ED

AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G ED-IF

AF-S VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G

AF-S 80-200mm f/2.8D ED-IF

AF-S VR 105mm f/2.8G

AF-S VR 200mm f/2.0G ED-IF

AF-S VR 200-400mm f/4.0G ED-IF

AF-I 300mm f/2.8D IF-ED

AF-S 300mm f/2.8D IF-ED

AF-S 300mm f/4.0D ED-IF

AF-S VR 300mm f/2.8 ED-IF

AF-I 400mm f/2.8D IF-ED

AF-S 400mm f/2.8D ED-IF

AF-S VR 400mm f/2,8G ED New

AF-I 500mm f/4.0D IF-ED

AF-S 500mm f/4.0D ED-IF

AF-S VR 500mm f/4G ED New

AF-I 600mm f/4.0D IF-ED

AF-S 600mm f/4.0D ED-IF

AF-S VR 600mm f/4G ED New



Sigma:

10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM

12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG HSM

14mm f/2.8 EX

17-35mm f/2.8-4.0 EX DG

17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC Macro HSM New

18-50mm f/3.5-5.6 DC HSM New

18-50mm f/2.8 EX DC Macro HSM New

18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS New

30mm f/1.4 DC

50-500mm f/4.0-6.3 EX DG

50-150mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM

55-200mm f/4-5.6 DC HSM New

70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG Makro

80-200mm f/2.8 EX DG Makro

80-400mm f/4-5.6 EX OS

100-300mm f/4.0 EX DG

120-300mm f/2.8 EX DG

150mm f/2.8 EX DG MAKRO

180mm f/3.5 EX DG MAKRO

300mm f/2.8 EX DG APO HSM

300-800mm f/5.6 EX DG APO

500mm f/4.5 EX DG HSM APO

800mm f/5.6 EX DG APO


Tamron:

17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II New Date of launch March-2008

18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II New

70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD Macro New


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

http://www.nikonians.org/nikon/slr-lens.html#chart


----------



## Socrates

http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bi...XJjaF90ZXh0PWF1dG9mb2N1cw**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Craddosk

Tennessee Landscape said:


> http://www.nikonians.org/nikon/slr-lens.html#chart





That is exactly where I got it from. Figured that this would aid people more than just saying "With Nikon, it has to be AF-S", I know I had enough trouble trying to figure out which Sigma lenses would work when I was looking at them in B&H.


----------



## passerby

That is the quite number of lenses available. So why still many people mentioning of lack of lenses for the newer models? and how many lenses actually do we need?


----------



## brileyphotog

There _are_ plenty of lenses available, but you can't use some of the older Nikon stuff which is cheaper and sometimes better built. I think that was the complaint.


----------



## Mav

Here's a quick nothing special grab shot of my daughter with my D40 and a 50mm f/1.4 AF-D lens that you "can't use" wide open at f/1.4.

You _CAN_ use older lenses via manual focus, and a lot of times it's not even a big deal, particularly with wideangles or fisheyes.  For more normal length large aperture primes like the 1.8 or 1.4 50mm, yes it's difficult to get precise focus.  But it's difficult to get precise focus _even with autofocus_ too, especially for moving targets.  Still, you don't have to be shooting large aperture primes wide open to enjoy them.  Stopped down you can still enjoy their supreme sharpness, color, contrast, and light weight, and have relatively easy manual focusing at f/2.8 and smaller apertures.

There's more and more "AF-S" compatible lenses coming out all the time.  Yes they'll be a bit pricier at first, but only because they're new.  After awhile they won't be much if any pricier than the older stuff that doesn't work, particularly used.  I bought an AF-S 55-200 non-VR for $169 new, which was optically superior to the older $125 new 70-300G lens which wouldn't autofocus on the D40.  The biggest gap in Nikon's lineup now are their primes, most of which are still using the old style focusing system.  You can't reinvent your entire lens lineup overnight, though.  5 years from now most of these screw driven prime lenses are going to be history and nobody will care anymore.


----------



## pm63

Mav: depth of field is awesomly shallow on that one! Now I see why that lens has such a good reputation.

Thanks for this list, this is very handy.


----------



## Antithesis

I think it's important to point out that only lenses with internal focus drive motors will focus on the d40/d60 platform. This will be denoted in Nikon lenses as AF-S, HSM on Sigma, and I'm not sure what Tamron is going to call their drive motors. Tokinas are thus far cannot AF on the d40.

Also, the company http://www.katzeyeoptics.com/ makes a focusing screen to fit the d40 that will make manually focusing a lot easier and more accurate on your d40. This opens up all those older AIS lenses that are compatible with the d40 that are cheap and often very sharp with wide apertures (up to 1.2 or even wider with noct lenses). Also, the Zeiss and Voigtlander lenses are MF only and are some of the sharpest produced today.


----------



## Robstar1619

I want a new lens for my Nikon D40 and wonder if this lens is ok for the cam?
*SIGMA 70-300mm DG MOTORIZED Lens*


----------



## Mav

If you're talking about this one, yes.


----------



## .:On The Rock:.

So I cannot use the 50mm f/1.8 with auto focus on my D40, am I right?
I'm wanting to buy a normal lens for my D40 with auto focus for an upcoming trip to England. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Mav

Correct, it won't autofocus.  For a "normal" focal length fast prime for the D40, the best current option is the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 HSM.  Great lens from what I've seen, but a lot seem to suffer from focusing issues straight out of the box.  If you go that route, be sure you have enough time to deal with getting it re-calibrated before your trip.  If you just want to be able to do good night time photos though, a cheap VR lens like the 18-55VR might do just as well.


----------



## akazoly

All Nikon lens is compatible on all Nikon camera..  In worst case you need to manual focus.. Is not hard to learn. 

I use the 50mm lens on Nikon D40X every time, with manual focus and who cares? Work like a dream. I don't really need another lens.

I shoot this photos with manul focus only: http://zoliky.blogspot.com/


----------



## jsrockit

So, the Sigma 30mm F1.4 EX DC HSM is fully compatible with the D60?

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/lenses_all_details.asp?id=3300&navigator=6


----------



## Craddosk

Yes, the HSM indicates Hyper Sonic Motor, so it will autofocus with the D60.


----------



## jsrockit

Craddosk said:


> Yes, the HSM indicates Hyper Sonic Motor, so it will autofocus with the D60.


 
That's what I thought, but this ad for the lens confused me:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/381616-REG/Sigma_300306_30mm_f_1_4_EX_DC.html

Under features it says:

*NOTE*: HSM lenses, while able to manually focus with all Nikon F-mount cameras, will autofocus *ONLY* with the following cameras- F6, F5, F4s, F100, N90s, N90, N80, N75, N70, N65, D1 & D2-series, D50, D70, D100, Pronea 6i, and Pronea S (or newer camera models). With other models, HSM or AF-S lenses must be focused manually. This is the same limitation as Nikon's own AF-S lenses.


----------



## Mav

Older film bodies lacked the "smarts" to drive AF-S/HSM lenses electronically, so you had to manually focus them.  Obviously that list is a bit out of date since it only mentions the D50, 70, and 100.  The D200, D80, D40, D40x, D60, D300, D3, etc weren't even out yet.  no worries, the 30/1.4 HSM siggy will work great on the D40.   it does say "or newer" camera bodies, as all newer bodies all have the smarts to drive electronic focus lenses.


----------



## Applefanboy

Don't forget the Tamron 70-200 f/2.8!!! I have one and it works perfectly.


----------



## .:On The Rock:.

Applefanboy said:


> Don't forget the Tamron 70-200 f/2.8!!! I have one and it works perfectly.


Yeah! I was trying one out instore on mine, and it was great. I was about to buy it, but alas, too much money for me. I will be getting it (or the sigma) in the near future when money appears.

Question:

Will the Sigma 28-70mm f2.8 DG lens autofocus on my D40? I keep getting mixed up in what does and doesn't. I have an opportunity to get one for real cheap, and I thought this lens would be best for me.

EDIT: Okay, now i get it! So that lens i mentioned above will not AF. But the new Sigma 24-70mm f2.8 EX DG HSM _will_, in fact, AF with my D40.


----------



## anubis404

Mav said:


> Here's a quick nothing special grab shot of my daughter with my D40 and a 50mm f/1.4 AF-D lens that you "can't use" wide open at f/1.4.
> 
> You _CAN_ use older lenses via manual focus, and a lot of times it's not even a big deal, particularly with wideangles or fisheyes.  For more normal length large aperture primes like the 1.8 or 1.4 50mm, yes it's difficult to get precise focus.  But it's difficult to get precise focus _even with autofocus_ too, especially for moving targets.  Still, you don't have to be shooting large aperture primes wide open to enjoy them.  Stopped down you can still enjoy their supreme sharpness, color, contrast, and light weight, and have relatively easy manual focusing at f/2.8 and smaller apertures.



Some of the faster lenses (F1.4-F2.8) are hard to get the right focus. Also, it kind of defeats the purpose of a "fast" lens if you have to manual focus, especially if by the time you turn the ring whatever you wanted to shoot is either gone, and you missed that moment. Unless you're shooting landscapes or portraits, manual focus sucks. The only reason I upgraded to a D70S from my D40 is because I could finally use my 50mm F1.8.


----------



## ram360

Good info! thanks!


----------



## pixeldawg

anubis404 said:


> Some of the faster lenses (F1.4-F2.8) are hard to get the right focus. Also, it kind of defeats the purpose of a "fast" lens if you have to manual focus, especially if by the time you turn the ring whatever you wanted to shoot is either gone, and you missed that moment. Unless you're shooting landscapes or portraits, manual focus sucks. The only reason I upgraded to a D70S from my D40 is because I could finally use my 50mm F1.8.


 
Hmmmmm... I shot sports for over 20 years and did it all with manual focus lenses. Manual focus is no better or worse- just different. If you learn to use it correctly, you're actually better off and in many instances, can even focus more-quickly than an AF lens.

It should also be pointed out that the D40 and D40x are the exceptions in the Nikon lineup rather than the rule. If you choose a camera such as the D200 (which has dropped in price, and you can pick up a used one dirt cheap now...) you can use the entire line of Nikon glass- even the 40 year old manual focus lenses.


----------

